# why the lack of inside runners this year?



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2011)

obviously, i dont believe in jinxes and bullshit so i'm asking the question.  what is keeping all these storms close to the benchmark?


----------



## hammer (Jan 26, 2011)

Maybe there's an explanation somewhere in here...

http://www.snocountry.com/index.php...orecast/4516-ski-weather-january-19-2011.html


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 26, 2011)

2knees said:


> obviously, i dont believe in jinxes and bullshit so i'm asking the question.  what is keeping all these storms close to the benchmark?



In an active pattern for the northeast, we occassionally see upper level lows dropping through the Midwest and phasing with other systems further south.  Sometimes they miss each other and slip by uneventfully--sometimes they hook up and work us over.   In the case of the mid January event which really tucked in close to southern NE, the upper level Midwest low was pretty strong which was able to capture the coastal low and draw it in close for some fantastic heavy NE snow.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2011)

2knees said:


> obviously, i dont believe in jinxes and bullshit so i'm asking the question.  what is keeping all these storms close to the benchmark?



You can at partially thanks all the folks in the general vicinity of Greenland than have helped keep a big upper level feature in place that is doing a mighty fine job at steering storms to us in a good position.  The fish in the North Pacific out off of British Columbia and South of Alaska have also been doing a good job at helping us steering current wise


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's that Greenland blocking (south based) you mentioned (Dec10)...it certainly locked in that trough over us.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 26, 2011)

"It's shaping up to be a classic" he says as he looks out the window at the moderately falling snow for the 2nd time in 24 hours in NNJ.  Alot of theories out there as to why this "strong La Nina" is not acting very "La Ninaish".  My *feelings* (not a scientist) are that the low sun activity is helping us big time.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

